# SCA jars



## ajohn (Jan 8, 2010)

Just thought I'd post a couple pics of some SCA jars.
 The second from the left is a MICHIGAN MASON looks like a four piece mold.
 The second from the right is a Tudor Rose
 Does any one else like these jars?Or is it a California thing?


----------



## ajohn (Jan 8, 2010)

A few more...


----------



## coreya (Jan 8, 2010)

Great jars, would love to have those!!!!!!


----------



## woody (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd say that SCA bottles and jars have a special place in my heart, also, AJ!!!


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice John, those Economy's always seem xtra dark.  I've done the blacklight thing on some of my jars and I'm tempted to "turn" em naturally.


----------



## bottlebuddy (Jan 17, 2010)

ajohn, those are some really cool jars, I have a couple of them in my collection myself. I find the SCA jars to be some of my favorites. I live in Illinois now for the past 20 years, but I come from California! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## junkyard jack (Jan 26, 2010)

I love SCA jars (as long as they are not "irradated" or "nuked").  That SCA Michigan Mason is nice, as is the Tudor Rose. I have quite a few natural SCA jars in my collection & am always on the lookout for more. I also really like the error 1/2 gallon Rau's Improved wax sealer.


----------



## dygger60 (Feb 4, 2010)

Nothing beats a nice SCA jar....naturally SCA of course.....I collect Ball Brothers jars and have over time come across nice suncolored jars.  I have several in my collection that I usually set out in the summer to darken a bit.  SCA jars do a collection justice.  They stand out nicely if displayed in windows.


----------

